# What size crate/cage?



## rhojoh (Sep 1, 2013)

We have paid the deposit for our soon to be newest member of the family and now we are looking at a crate/cage as most of the replies I had regarding whether to use one or not came back and said yes but I have no idea what size to buy???


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you want the same one until your puppy is an adult I would say 36", it will look huge but you can fill half with a box if you don't have one with a divider, If you only wanted to use for a while until toilet trained and settled, or if you are getting a smaller cross (american cocker or toy poodle) then a 30" should be fine.
Where did you get your puppy from in the end?


----------



## rhojoh (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info Dawn. We eventually managed to put a deposit on a sable coloured girl from Lorton Cockapoo's. Don't know if anyone here has had one from there but Yvonne has sent lots of pics already but as they are only 2 weeks old we have to wait a few weeks to go a see them and even longer to bring them home but I'm happy just getting organised for our princess to be  Their facebook page has lots of happy previous owners who's pups are very well behaved and loving etc. We're all so excited and can't wait for the weeks to pass.

There just seems so much to get, it's a minefield - even bowls for feeding etc, there's so much to choose from!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

exciting times though, enjoy.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got the crate that has two doors. Worked great as they got bigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have an american cocker/mini cross. and we still have the 36" crate, I call it her puppy condo...she has lots of room to stretch out.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats on securing your little lady, exciting times ahead. 
Ours is a 36" too. Even though we have 2 pups sharing, we still blocked half off initially, to make it more 'cosy' and not too vast for them. They are growing quickly though, and we don't block it off any more, although there's still plenty of room for when they get even bigger.


----------

